# Document: Check list of supplies



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just created a new document, planned to be printed double-sided that you can hand-out to random people or place carefully in camping stores or ... whatever. I hope that people who read it would be enticed to learn a bit more about preparing for whatever might come their way. Please help distribute by printing or emailing a copy around.

If you recieve good feed back from people just getting onto the preparedness bandwagon because of the document, please share here.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I like your new document. I will be aiding you in your endeavor and passing a few around.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just realized that I should have posted this in Articles & HowTo ... :gaah:

Sometimes I should just spank myself :dunno:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I just created a new document, planned to be printed double-sided that you can hand-out to random people or place carefully in camping stores or ... whatever. I hope that people who read it would be enticed to learn a bit more about preparing for whatever might come their way. Please help distribute by printing or emailing a copy around.
> 
> If you recieve good feed back from people just getting onto the preparedness bandwagon because of the document, please share here.


I really like this!!! and can see putting it out for ppl to read, I'd say any gun shop or sporting good store would welcome them.

I'll do my part...

Great idea!!! after seeing your lunch box how do you find time to type ???


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I updated it yesterday at work, I'll upload a new copy tomorrow. I felt some of the wording was off, so, I cleaned it up.

Today was a fairly slow day in the morning, so, I reread the story I am writing, made some minor changes to the wording and I got another two pages written as well.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Am I to take that as a reminder to get off my ass and get my second installment of HCJ part 2 finished ? noted!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes Hozay - get off the forum and start typin' up your story, there are people waiting to read it!!!

And, as promised, here is an updated copy of the previous document


----------

